# New Swift Mh Problems Already ..



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hope this is not a bad omen 

One annoying one is the Blue&Me Tom Tom refuses to pair  with the Fiat. Its just been to Fiat for and update to software and still refuses to pair so looks like this is going to be ongoing.

Second problem is the water tank is leaking. It was spotted when we picked up MH from Lowdhams and was looked at straight away. The drain connection in the bottom of the tank was leaking. We were advised to leave it 24hr after repair. Filled it last night ready for off today and it was even worse than before. So last night I was underneath trying to sort it. You can tighten the plastic fitting by hand and then it just clicks and comes loose again so looks like the threads are rubbish. The fitting threads look ok so its got to be the tank. Only thing I could do last night was put a large rubber bung in the hole with plenty of Sikaflex round it. Filled it up this morning and Its leaking still but its coming out of the winterisation cover thats over the tank so the fault has to be in the tank somewhere. Managed to get it to stop with more Sikaflex while it was still leaking. Now its just dripping and we have 3/4 tank of water.

So now waiting for Swift to get back to me so that I can discuss what to do next.

Bit like buying a house really. Lots and lots of parts from lots of different manufacturers so you are bound to have some problems.

Sherwood Van and Trucks who do the Fiat part are looking into the problem as they have a new van on order and have ordered a Tom Tom so they can find people who have broken down  

Apart from that looking forward to weekend away in Derbyshire even though the weather looks a bit rough ..


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

Have you tried the plumbers PTFE tape wrapped many times around the thread of where it doesnt tighten properly?
have a good weekend regardless
steve


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Steve

Yes tried that. With it having a winter cover over the tank its a bit difficult to get at. Put a lot of tape on but you should no have to do that and it should have a rubber seal. Don't like bodges as they always come un-bodged at the wrong time :lol:

Think the tank must have a leak in one of the other fittings as well because the outer cover is full of water as well.

Oh well i am sure it will get sorted next week.

Ian


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

As long as the water is leaking straight to the outside and not getting into the floor somewhere


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

If It's new it will be covered by waranty ! Your dealer should be rectifying this, not you.
I would contact him and get him to sort it out pronto!


----------

